# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ищу человека

## Daiven

Ищу человека у которого опыт тяжёлой депрессии более одного года (конечно также могут быть и другие проблемы, но депра должна иметь место). Девушку, для серьёзных отношений. Со схожими сложностями и взглядами на жизнь. У которой есть устойчивая, или остаточная, суицидальная тяга. Не чужда апатия. Человека для которого жизнь это больше вынужденная борьба и отработка кармы. Человек который не хочет сдаваться. Возраст 24-35. Москва и относительно ближнее подмосковье.

О себе. Парень, 28 лет, русский. Опыт осознанной депрессии около десяти лет, су тяга около восьми лет, суицидальных попыток официально зарегистрированных нет, но серьёзная подготовка таковых была. Всё ещё жив из осознания что после су будет только хуже, хотя это останавливает в меньшей степени, в большей- не хочу бросать и подставлять близких на боль. Ну и столько держался не для того чтоб легко сдаваться. Цель как минимум, надеюсь и верю, проводить родителей, чтоб у них не было одинокой старости, маме сейчас 60. Дальше.. если буду хоть чемто полезным, значит буду.

Больше интроверт и одиночка. Сознательно бросил вуз давным давно. Социальная жизнь, да и жизнь вообще, никогда особо и не интересовала. Шумные компании и не знакомых людей не очень люблю. За эти годы для борьбы с депрессией перепробовал практически всё что хоть какт цепляло (кроме наркоты) из психиатрической помощи также перепробовано почти всё, понятно в больницах лежал не раз и это наложило свой некоторый отпечаток, память немного ухудшилась, не катастрофа, но всёж. К психотерапевту вопросов нет. Сейчас, уже около двух лет состояние стабильное, относительно не плохое, хотя антидепры помогают не в полной мере. Лет шесть как сплю только на снотворных, но день это особо не ухудшает. Голосов шизофрении, психоза, ттт никогда не было, только резистентная депрессия. Живу с мамой (в будущем, если будет нужно, с жильём можно чтонть придумать, например размен, или сдать в аренду). Отношения хорошие, лет пять назад были очень плохие, но это в прошлом. Однажды вынужденно пробовал жить один, около месяца, но от этого только хуже, возвращаться в пустую тёмную квартиру где никто не ждёт, для меня это ужасно. Хотя отдельное личное пространство конечно необходимо каждому, как и время наедине с собой.

Дома кошка и собака. Вегетарианец уже больше десяти лет. Питаюсь довольно просто. Алкоголь не употребляю, наркотики никогда. Сигарету курю только электронную, обычные раньше курил периодически. Есть пассивный доход около 26тр в месяц. Зато на работу ходить не нужно. Рост 186 вес 79. Понятное дело чайлдфри и в будущем тоже. Если девушка по какойто причине не очень любит секс, не страшно, не сказал бы что мне его много нужно, конечно и от её желаний зависит. Нет, у меня по этой теме нет проблем, я бы вообще не писал бы об этом, просто понимаю что поиск весьма редкий, и не хочу чтоб нужный человек из за тех или иных сомнений по этой теме прошёл мимо. Ценю в людях- честность, верность, естество. Люблю постапокалипсис как жанр. Что меня очень врядли интересует в обозримом будущем (года два-три), так это дальние длительные путешествия. Что помогает заполнять дни и как отдых.. интернет, сериалы и документал (возможно потом попробую частично заменить чтением книг), электронная музыка (драм и даб степ) во многом тк с качалкой идёт хорошо, а так, тяжёлый рок тоже иногда пробивает, качалка (пока третий месяц как возобновил регулярно, и планы есть). Ищу того кому тяжело. Если дай Бог мы подойдём друг другу, и всё получится, то это будет полезно для всех, когда есть взаимно любимый человек, мотивации к жизни больше.

Рассказ о себе и фото присылайте на почту (так удобней, да и личка может быть закрыта на некоторых форумах). В письме хорошо если также укажите свой ник и ресурс где встретили эту мою тему, тк размещаю поиск на многих площадках подходящих. Не разглашение личной информации обещаю. 
Ну и если есть вопросы, пишите.

daivendoe @gmail.com (пробел из адреса убрать)

фоткаться не люблю, по этому, что есть.
http://radikal.ru/lfp/s011.radikal.r...01b633.jpg/htm
http://radikal.ru/lfp/s020.radikal.r...17de4c.jpg/htm
http://radikal.ru/lfp/s017.radikal.r...367129.jpg/htm
http://radikal.ru/lfp/s020.radikal.r...3b3647.jpg/htm

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Какая жалость, что я с Урала и мне 21 😔 я б тебе подошла

----------


## Daiven

*Бред*
спасибо. эст, да, года два уже прошло как. помогло частично. хотя штука конечно рискованная, и память несколько ухудшилась. по этому это только в самом крайнем случае, когда всё остальное точно испробовано.

*Елена Неизвестно
*ну в 21 личность человека активно развивается, и будущая позиция ещё менее предсказуема, как бы там не казалось. так что больше шансов изменить жизнь. имхо. кто ищет, тот найдёт.

----------


## Aare

Что будешь делать-то вдвоем с суицидной девушкой без особых интересов?

----------


## я псих

О Дейвон,какие люди,сколько лет,сколько зим!)А чего ты написал,что ты русский то?)Ты ж еврей)

----------


## EnergyCOREs

> Что будешь делать-то вдвоем с суицидной девушкой без особых интересов?


 преумножать и подкармливать депрессию друг друга. чтобы оба не сошли с ума, нужно, чтобы хоть у одного в текущий момент наклонностей не было.

----------


## Daiven

папа русский, мама на половину еврейка, так что больше русский) да и родина Россия.

*EnergyCOREs*
наоборот. я ведь написал что уже как минимум года два состояние стабильное, не плохое. плюс поиск 
девушка которая не хочет сдаваться. так что норм. просто люди с суицидалкой всёравно мне намного 
ближе, чем обычные нормальные. так даже лучше, тк оба больше чувствуют значимость друг друга.

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Хорошо, твою позицию понял, сащм считаю также. Моя девушка с этого форума.=)  
соберусь с ленью- запилю об этом длинный тред.

----------


## Daiven

> Что будешь делать-то вдвоем с суицидной девушкой без особых интересов?


 там при последующим общение в живую будет видно. это жизнь, тепло, поддержка, стимул. совместный опыт. если люди подходят друг другу и есть искренние чувства, мир преображается, и тогда даже просто находясь вместе становится по особому хорошо.

----------


## Daiven

не согласен с твоей логикой, но считай как хочешь. я вообще по нац признаку людей не спешу делить, хоть и не отрицаю его влияния конечно. как говориться, лишь бы человек был хороший.

----------


## Daiven

http://www.kakprosto.ru/kak-8726-kak...u-nacionalnost

" В случае, когда родители разных национальностей, нужно определять свою индивидуально, в зависимости от традиций того или иного народа. Так, у русских национальность определяется по отцу, у евреев - по матери. Так что, если ваш отец русский, а мать еврейка, в России вы будете русским, а в Израиле - евреем."

----------


## я псих

У Евреев же национальность по материнской линии определяется,так что тебе с твоими данными хоть в Израииль сваливать)

----------


## Aare

Рэвш
Ты будто хочешь отгородить Daivenа от этого ужасного порока - еврейства. Еврей и еврей, что такого. Евреи между прочим очень интеллектуально развитый народ, как правило, вежливый и культурный.

----------


## я псих

Равшан.Как то ты мою логику извратил не шибко так,ты наверное дурачок да

----------


## Revsh

> Равшан.Как то ты мою логику извратил не шибко так,ты наверное дурачок да


 У кого имеется хоть толика здравого ума, для того конкретно вот эти слова - "У Евреев же национальность по материнской линии определяется,так что тебе с твоими данными хоть в Израииль сваливать" - будут звучать крайне двусмысленно. И как раз наоборот, это глупо с твоей стороны отрицать то, что в них не имеется определенной подоплёки.

Должен признаться, меня очень изумил тот факт, что тебе известно моё подлинное имя. Можно поинтересоваться, откуда?

----------


## я псих

> Должен признаться, меня очень изумил тот факт, что тебе известно моё подлинное имя. Можно поинтересоваться, откуда?


 Нельзя

----------


## Veronika

Пора, пора расставить точки над национальным вопросом)

----------


## Daiven

так, *хватит тут флудить!* с разногласиями между собой, разбирайтесь в личке.
по нац вопросу точки уже расставлены. прост ктот не хочет видеть это сообщение.




> http://www.kakprosto.ru/kak-8726-kak...u-nacionalnost
> 
> " В случае, когда родители разных национальностей, нужно определять свою индивидуально, в зависимости от традиций того или иного народа. Так, у русских национальность определяется по отцу, у евреев - по матери. Так что, *если ваш отец русский, а мать еврейка, в России вы будете русским*, а в Израиле - евреем."


 и для особо интересующихся, да бабушка еврейка, светлая ей память. и родился и я и мои родители в России. и "сваливать в Израиль" не вижу нужды и желания. близкие и дорогие мне люди, тут. в Москве.

----------


## Daiven

но личные разборки между собой в чужой теме, это уже слишком. 
и в этом разделе темы и так не часто поднимаются в списке, так что норм. а если далеко уйдёт, можно и самому поднять.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

для решения проблем вы всегда можете нажать кнопочку "пожаловаться на сообщение" или написать мне в личку.

----------


## я псих

Daiven,а ты больше не побухиваешь,не устраиаешь дебошев с привлечением мусоров,Не выкидываешь мимкину икорку с балконц а,сорванец?)

----------


## Daiven

ох лол)) поднял настроение конечно) но я никогда не "побухивал" ну может два три раза за компанию, и один раз в жёсткую депру ночью. Бутылка пива опятьж за компанию, это не считается. Была у меня хорошая подруга, да и в принципе и есть, ттт, которая любила алкоголь в меру, для настроения. Но уже больше года гдет, как пути наши разошлись с ней. В принципе алкоголь я никогда и не любил особо. От него депра потом ток хуже. А то что ты перечислил, вообще было лет пять назад. В те времена ещё отношения с мамой были ужасные, но ментов никто не вызывал. Просто она однажды пригласила участкового, чтоб он тип со мной поговорил. Лет пять-шесть назад это было. А так, уже гдет год как даже и той самой бутылки пива не пил и не хочется. В том числе потомучто от пива толстеют, да и с антидепрами таблами алкоголь имхо лучше не смешивать. Хоть и есть любители подобного.

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

Эх, жаль, я далеко. С удовольствием бы пообщалась  :Smile:

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Эхх..С таким человеком можно и в поход..и на Гоа на месяц , другой

----------


## Daiven

да. очень жаль что вы все далеко. человек всё ещё не найден((

----------


## Daiven

поиск... если что больше информации есть в сообщениях вот тут http://www.palata6.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=6117

----------

